# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  At Emanuil Giordano

## Albo

*Ndërron jetë studiuesi i njohur arbëresh Emanuil Giordano*



Ndërron jetë në Lungro (Kozenca), në moshën 95 vjeçare, At Emanuil Giordano, studiues arbëresh, i njohur për një seri studimesh rreth historisë, letërsisë, foklorit dhe muzikës arbëreshe.

Ishte autor i Fjalorit të arbëreshëve të Italisë, i cili ka patur disa botime.

Ka kujdesuar botimin kritik të veprës së shkrimtarit arbëresh Bernardo Bilotta, me titull Shpata e Skënderbeut ndë Dibrët poshtë, botuar nga Instituti i Historisë dhe Gjuhësisë me rastin e 500 vjetorit të vdekjes së heroit tonë kombëtar.

Ndër të tjera ka botuar: Mbledhje këndimesh arbëreshe çë këndohen në Ejaninë e Frasnitë; Gramatikë arbëreshe, Vangjeli etj.

Njohës shumë i mirë i muzikës  kishtare arbëreshe, vitet e fundit ai merrej me përkthimin dhe përshtatjen e muzikës liturgjike bizantine në arbërisht. Ka lënë një seri artikujsh shkencorë të botuar në të përkohshme të ndryshme si Zjarri, Shejzat etj.

Koha Jone

----------

